# Omega Quartz Watch.



## jackotom (Mar 28, 2009)

Hi, i have a mens gold omega quartz watch with a white dial with gold hands and second hand, day date,with the omega logo with the words omega quartz underneath,its got the omega logo etched under the crystal in the centre,its got two buttons either side of the winder that adjust the day and date,its got a stainless steel back with the omega logo on it.and inside its has the calebre 1310 and some more omega logo's.at the moment i cannot work out how to upload any photo's but i will asap.i wanted to know if anyone knew what model this might be or the age,i go it around 15 years as non working but i replaced the battery and its worked fine since.

thanks for all help received.

dave.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

jackotom said:


> Hi, i have a mens gold omega quartz watch with a white dial with gold hands and second hand, day date,with the omega logo with the words omega quartz underneath,its got the omega logo etched under the crystal in the centre,its got two buttons either side of the winder that adjust the day and date,its got a stainless steel back with the omega logo on it.and inside its has the calebre 1310 and some more omega logo's.at the moment i cannot work out how to upload any photo's but i will asap.i wanted to know if anyone knew what model this might be or the age,i go it around 15 years as non working but i replaced the battery and its worked fine since.
> 
> thanks for all help received.
> 
> dave.


The 1310 movement is the 'Megaquartz'. Earlier ones had that name on the dial, later ones apparently just said 'quartz'.

If you have a search here for Megaquartz (or google), you'll find lots about them. Old-Omegas.com have a scan of the user guide and other literature that's worth googling for.

I've a Stainless Steel Constellation version.

Nice early quartz.

Edit - to date the watch, you'll need to get the back off again and look for the tiny serial number. It'll be stamped on a tiny silver disk in the centre of a gold-coloured component, dead centre in the movement and next to the battery.

Have a google for Omega date code and it'll tell you the year. You'll need a decent loupe or magnifying glass, unless you've got amazing eyesight!


----------



## azimuth_pl (Aug 17, 2009)

here are a couple Omega quartz watches with my reviews for your reference.

the case designs might differ but it should be easy to identify the type of movement by crown/button/date locations:

1300 movement Beta21 ElectroQuartz:

http://www.crazywatc...2hz-beta21-1970

http://www.crazywatc...2hz-beta21-1972

1310 movement 32kHz MegaQuartz also simply referred to as Quartz as there is nothing Mega in them:

http://www.crazywatc...-seamaster-1973

http://www.crazywatc...ter-quartz-1975

1510 movement - the real MegaQuartz 2,4MHz:

http://www.crazywatc...z-stardust-1974


----------



## azimuth_pl (Aug 17, 2009)

as this an Omega Quartz thread - here is more reference by Roland Ranfft in his ultimate movement archive - the best on the web.

calibre/movement number is indicated at the end of the link.

http://www.ranfft.de...uswk&Omega_1310

http://www.ranfft.de...uswk&Omega_1315

http://www.ranfft.de...uswk&Omega_1320

http://www.ranfft.de...uswk&Omega_1330

http://www.ranfft.de...uswk&Omega_1342

http://www.ranfft.de...uswk&Omega_1343

http://www.ranfft.de...uswk&Omega_1345

http://www.ranfft.de...uswk&Omega_1346

http://www.ranfft.de...uswk&Omega_1360

http://www.ranfft.de...uswk&Omega_1380

http://www.ranfft.de...uswk&Omega_1417

http://www.ranfft.de...uswk&Omega_1420

http://www.ranfft.de...uswk&Omega_1510

http://www.ranfft.de...uswk&Omega_1516


----------

